

Eudora Goes Open Source - edu
https://wiki.mozilla.org/Eudora_OSE

======
dragonquest
Didn't this happen many years ago? Qualcomm had announced its intention around
2006 that Mozilla would be taking over the development of the open source
version. If I remember correctly after 5-10 intermediate builds they put up a
release in 2010 which was a TB based version with the extension being called
Penelope.

~~~
Maxious
From the link "This page was last modified on 6 December 2010". Even more
troubling from <http://hg.mozilla.org/penelope/> "last change Tue, 05 Oct
2010"

------
ck2
Wow - Eudora - before gmail this was my life.

Now I just use it to backup gmail.

(recently switched to thunderbird for the backup)

------
casca
The best result would be if the Eudora features were available as a/several
Thunderbird add-on(s). Woz still uses the original Eudora because of some
simple features: [http://lifehacker.com/5222989/how-apple-co+founder-steve-
woz...](http://lifehacker.com/5222989/how-apple-co+founder-steve-wozniak-gets-
things-done)

------
jshb
Seems to be it's just Thunderbird with UI tweaks. I would've preferred the
original Eudora codebase from the 90's. Didn't even know they ditched it.

------
jamesjbell
Poor Eudora. Once you were my steady but no conversation threading and
corrupted mailboxes pushed me away. And your ill-fated marriage to TBird was
little more than a theme.

Signed,

A former registered user

P.S. Postbox FTW!

~~~
joe_bleau
I'm still on 7.1.0.9 (and have no plans to switch), and I can't remember the
last time I had mailbox corruption. The view window sometimes paints
improperly if I scroll with the page down key too quickly, which annoys me.

Too bad they didn't open source the last real client. I'd like to get rid of
the headers like "From: "=?ISO-2022-JP?B?GyRCJTUhPCVTJTklaiU5JT8hPCVIGyhC?="".

------
sabret00the
Is there any particular reason that Eudora didn't simply get folded into
Thunderbird?

------
mariuolo
How is that news? Besides, won't Thunderbird 3.x be EOL'd soon?

